# Chausson advice



## mjkelly (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,

I recently purchased a 2007 Welcome 75 from a dealer. Very happy with it except for the dinette table.

The previous owner cut it down and made a shelf type thingy out of it. The dealer said no problem we will sort and they made a table for it.

It does not work when you use it as a bed. The photo shows what it should look like. But they have built a rectangle type bodge which is 6" short on width. Grandkids had to get in our bed cos the cushions kept falling off.

I have written to them and await a reply. I expect them to replace but we'll see!

Anybody know were I can source one and how much?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Your best bet is Chris at Premiere Motorhomes at Chichester.
Expect to be shocked at the cost!


----------

